# Begin your holiday lace knitting with the "PUMPKIN PIE (PI) SHAWL



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This half-circle PI shawl is knit with delicious pumpkin pie colors in KnitPicks Palette fingering weight yarns. It is lightweight as well as warm. It features charts and written instructions and is knitted on circular needles back and forth. There are lots of lace stitches in every section to keep you very interested in its design!

It sells for $3.99 in several places: Etsy, KnitPicks, Craftsy and Ravelry. Link here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pumpkin-pie-pi-shawl
http://www.etsy.com/listing/153437821/pumpkin-pie-pi-shawl?


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

omg...this is just stunning! Definitely going in my Ravelry library for the future. WOW!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the depth of those colour tones. Its lovelyxx


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow this is lovely
Between the patterns and colors, all i can think of is fall


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! That's lovely!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Pumpkin PI,It reminds me of fall leaves here in MI. So beautiful!! How long did it take you to make it? the colors are outstanding with this pattern. Thanks for sharing


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> Add a Cranberry Sauce Lace Scarf to the mix and you got fixings for those holidays that really arent that far away!!! Not when you consider the time it takes to knit some things!!


Love the color & the pattern, I am addicted to lace items. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

wildwood42 said:


> Pumpkin PI,It reminds me of fall leaves here in MI. So beautiful!! How long did it take you to make it? the colors are outstanding with this pattern. Thanks for sharing


It took me a few weeks to knit--of course I am designing it as I go along so I have to take more time.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Also reminds me of the turkey when he has his tail all opened up. So impressed with the design.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

The name is perfect for this delicious shawl. You have done it again!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

Have been in hiding for a month my bad! will put this on my to do list.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Stunning! I wish I could knit something like this! All I can do is garter stitch.


----------



## Vaike (Oct 31, 2011)

libra59_1 said:


> Stunning! I wish I could knit something like this! All I can do is garter stitch.


Oh, do venture on to purling. Once you do, you'll be on your way to lace in a heart beat. There are lovely garter stich shawls out there, too. Search Ravelry. To learn how to purl, check YouTube first or go to any knitting group or LYS in your area. I'm sure that they'd be thrilled to teach you.


----------



## Kathygirl (Jun 3, 2013)

beautiful scarf!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Vaike said:


> Oh, do venture on to purling. Once you do, you'll be on your way to lace in a heart beat. There are lovely garter stich shawls out there, too. Search Ravelry. To learn how to purl, check YouTube first or go to any knitting group or LYS in your area. I'm sure that they'd be thrilled to teach you.


Thank you for the advice!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, just seen two of your designs and thought you couldn't beat them and then I see this!!!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

That is truly beautiful.
I love the combination of stitch patterns and the colors you have chosen are perfect. :thumbup:


----------

